# Casio Protrek PRG-130-Y v PRG-240



## brenton (Aug 26, 2010)

I have narrowed my choices of my first Casio ABC watch to these two contenders and would like some input into what others think. My only concern with the PRG-130-Y would be the inverted screen being harder to read.

PRG-240









PRG-130-Y


----------



## brenton (Aug 26, 2010)

I can find a PAG-240-1 which i am considering buying. I just was wandering if the PAG version will display temperature in Celcius and altitude in meters? I do NOT want it to display in Fahrenheit.

Thanks


----------



## Stelz (Nov 22, 2009)

They do both. Module 3246


----------



## brenton (Aug 26, 2010)

Stelz said:


> They do both. Module 3246


Okay, thank you. Just to confirm before i pull the pin, the *PAG*-240 version does both Celsius and Fahrenheit, not just the PRG version? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes both metric and imperial units can be displayed on that watch.


----------



## Blink982 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry to step on your thread but can anyone tell me the main differences between these two models? I would like an ABC watch as I don't have anything like one in my collection (mostly divers) and these two fit the bill just nicely. I like the stealth look of the negative dispaly on the 130-Y. Are there any plans for Casio to release a negative 240? Any UK members care to tell me where the best place is to pick one up in the UK/Europe or do I have to look at ebay?

Thanks.


----------



## bajachild (Feb 15, 2006)

the manual for the 240 shows a negative display, but it's not at market yet. im holding out till i see one. it's just bigger on the wrist. it's also the newest model from casio so there is better "technology" in there to make things more accurate. Search user Queen6. He is an ABC master. He's got good info. 

Mike


----------



## james22 (Sep 19, 2010)

I love the look of the new PRG240. I think it looks like a more modern version of the PRG40.

I don't like negative displays very much, although the PRG130 has a nice module.

I would definitely go for the PRG240.


----------



## Blink982 (Nov 28, 2006)

I've ordered a 130Y. Looking forward to my first Protrek. :-!


----------



## ThomAsio (Feb 26, 2010)

bajachild said:


> it's also the newest model from casio so there is better "technology" in there to make things more accurate. Search user Queen6. He is an ABC master. He's got good info.
> 
> Mike


Sorry, but newer dont always equals better... I find this is true for many products. And despite Q-6 have a wide varity, including the very new PRW-5000, he seems to use the old PRG-80 the most...


----------



## tuanathon (Jan 9, 2010)

doubledee said:


> Sorry to step on your thread but can anyone tell me the main differences between these two models? I would like an ABC watch as I don't have anything like one in my collection (mostly divers) and these two fit the bill just nicely. I like the stealth look of the negative dispaly on the 130-Y. Are there any plans for Casio to release a negative 240? Any UK members care to tell me where the best place is to pick one up in the UK/Europe or do I have to look at ebay?
> 
> Thanks.


Main difference between the two are:

PRG-130
sealife/water sports related watch. 
rated to 300m
has a tide/moon graph

PRG-240
has sunrise and sundown 
rated to 100m

It is not known whether or when a negative 240 will come out. 
I think the best place to get a PRG-240 right now is on Ebay. the 130 can probably be found in a store somewhere


----------



## jimmy1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I like them both for sure - but the PRG-240 just creeps ahead as it has a great positive display. Now I want one......:roll:

For some reason I could see Arnie wearing it in the jungle while fighting the Predator!


----------



## campfirehero (Sep 18, 2008)

I like the 130Y, I ended up selling my paw1500 and ordered one yesterday...

The 240 is colorful, it reminds me a litte of the pag40. I wish they would've come out with a pag40 but solor and atomic. Best screen ever...


----------



## NSK (Nov 29, 2009)

Hate to throw a spanner into the works but try the PAw1500-Y it's the same as the 130 but atomic


----------



## Outrigger (Oct 16, 2010)

I did notice that there apparently are three versions of the 240.
240-1
240B-2
240T-7

Is the watch itself of the 240T-7 version made of titanium or just the band?

Which would members here consider? the resin or cloth/leather?

I like the color of the titanium one, but don't want to buy it if its only the band thats made of titanium.

This will also be my first Casio ABC.


----------



## cptime (Mar 14, 2010)

NSK said:


> Hate to throw a spanner into the works but try the PAw1500-Y it's the same as the 130 but atomic


I would love to get my hands on one, but it looks like amazon is out of stock-(I had read that the paw1500y was an amazon exclusive) and I think the prw1500yj uses metric only ( and is 200$ more expensive than the 130)

I had been scouring both the web and the sales forums for either a used paw1500y, or a prw1500y that was not the japanese version- but came up short and finally just ordered a 130. Any ideas where I might have looked to find a 1500?


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

i would go with the PAW240, cause for an ABC watch, i want the ability to read the info off the LCD to be instant. so i prefer regular LCD in this case


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

240 is land orientated and the more advanced module, the 130 is focused on life by the ocean's. I have both the 240 is still too new for me to make a detailed comparison, although if you look at you activities the choice will be easy, although you may be drawn by the coolness of the 130Y ;-)

Q-6


----------



## komedol (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm also curious as to the different features of PRG 130 and 240. Looking at TRIPLE SENSOR - DUAL-LAYER LCD - PROTREK - Watches - CASIO and TRIPLE SENSOR - GENERAL-PURPOSE LINE - PROTREK - Watches - CASIO I was able to come up with this comparison(click to make it bigger):









Hope this helps. And I agree with Queen6.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Outrigger said:


> I did notice that there apparently are three versions of the 240.
> 240-1
> 240B-2
> 240T-7
> ...


All Casio ABC`s a manufactured from a hard resin, which is surprisingly resistant to scratching and dink`s the "T" versions have Ti bracelet only. For the most part they are very well colour matched.

Personaly I normally choose ABC`s for field use on strap as I feel it adds more versatility to the watch, in that you can always strap it to you gear or other objects if needed. I went for a PRG-240B, the look, the strap and I also have a PRG-80L 2VDR from 05...









PRG-80L 2VDR

Q-6


----------



## cw_78 (Jan 15, 2012)

i own a PRG240T(PRG240-T) and i regret making that purchase. heres why;

the bracelet is not made of solid titanium unlike the one on prg130/paw1500. instead the "titanium" bracelet seems hollow and made of multiple rolled metal (titanium?). the biggest problem for me is that i never take off the watch, ie work, workout, jogging, swimming. lately, after wearing the watch in this fashion for the past 3 weeks, its beginning to stink. i suspect that it is due to sweat trapped between the rolled titanium that doesn't get rinsed off.
i have tried dousing the bracelet in hot water and bleach but of little use.

there is nothing wrong with the watch module though. my advice if anyone is getting the prg240t is to be prepared to shell out $$$ to purchase the solid titanium bracelet meant for prg130t/paw1500t. its not cheap though...any similar experience from anyone? i do like the design/function of the watch very much.


----------



## FBT (May 3, 2013)

Hi everyone, I own a PRG-130Y......... every year for once its display goes out and a small letter 'c' starts flashing in lower left corner and none of the buttons work........ a few hours later it suddenly comes to life...... I cant understand this phenomenon....... this does not happen with my PRG 80YT or PRG 50??? :|


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

FBT said:


> Hi everyone, I own a PRG-130Y......... every year for once its display goes out and a small letter 'c' starts flashing in lower left corner and none of the buttons work........ a few hours later it suddenly comes to life...... I cant understand this phenomenon....... this does not happen with my PRG 80YT or PRG 50??? :|


Hi and welcome to the forum!
It seems to need more charging. If it's fully charged and it still happens maybe the rechargeable battery is damaged and you need a new one (new battery, not watch of course :-d).

cheers, Sedi


----------



## kohym (Apr 15, 2007)

Was helping my sis research into ABC as she was gettin one as a gift for a friend. 

Never thought I would get poison by digital watches.

Ended up buying a 240 and maybe gettin a 130 too.

Mind u I have not even set the functions for the 240 and incoming is a 130.

Crazy to have two Protreks??


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

kohym said:


> Was helping my sis research into ABC as she was gettin one as a gift for a friend.
> 
> Never thought I would get poison by digital watches.
> 
> ...


don't call yourself crazy,or I wont like what people will label me than.lol..2 is actually nothing


----------

